# VPX BANG a Ripoff?



## lycan Venom (Mar 27, 2019)

https://www.thetruthaboutbang.com

Apparently the claims and label are lies and many lawsuits are pending. What a shame. I wasted about $200 then.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 31, 2019)

lycan Venom said:


> https://www.thetruthaboutbang.com
> 
> Apparently the claims and label are lies and many lawsuits are pending. What a shame. I wasted about $200 then.



Those proprietary blends always have me wondering.
If you actually enjoyed the drink maybe it wasn't a total loss
but its deceiving to list ingredients that don't exist so I do feel 
your frustration.


----------



## montego (Mar 31, 2019)

I drink the rock star Xdurance ones. Cheaper and I don't care about any of the bcaa junk. Just the caffeine and no calories [emoji6]


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 31, 2019)

montego said:


> I drink the rock star Xdurance ones. Cheaper and I don't care about any of the bcaa junk. Just the caffeine and no calories [emoji6]



Yeah i just switched over. The blue cotton candy isn't bad at all.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 1, 2019)

lycan Venom said:


> https://www.thetruthaboutbang.com
> 
> Apparently the claims and label are lies and many lawsuits are pending. What a shame. I wasted about $200 then.



This guy in the video looks and sounds like a complete nut job. A 'super' creatine that can cure/reverse retardation??!!!??!! :action-smiley-060:


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 2, 2019)

It's always been said that creatine was not stable in liquid. So why would someone put out a product like this? 

My son actually likes these things but it's for the caffeine content and he actually likes the taste. Especially sour head.


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 3, 2019)

I got used to the bang taste quicker than rockstar. I hate monster. I do it for the energy too but was hoping the bcaa and creatine would be better than nothing, but apparently there is nothing lol.


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 6, 2019)

I use Bang for the taste and energy. Even if they had some BCAA's I doubt it would have done much. That video of the CEO has put me off them more than the actual lab tests!


----------



## Brickshthouse79 (Apr 6, 2019)

I find them gross, too much of a chemical taste.  I prefer coffee


----------



## striffe (Apr 8, 2019)

Brickshthouse79 said:


> I find them gross, too much of a chemical taste.  I prefer coffee



Some flavors are ok but I am the same. Have you tried cold coffees? Starbucks do a really nice one. They even have a double shot one with 20g protein added.


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 8, 2019)

striffe said:


> Some flavors are ok but I am the same. Have you tried cold coffees? Starbucks do a really nice one. They even have a double shot one with 20g protein added.



I have, i was stuck on those for the past few years. Doubke shot protien. Not bad and they picked me up pretty good too. If onky they added ECA, AAKG and Creatine.


----------

